# Went to town with the paint



## porschpow (May 15, 2009)

My first time building these models.I have a 1973 Dodge Challenger and I used Krylon paint to paint the body. Guess what, came out lousy!! How do I get back to the plastic so I can start all over again?


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

I've used Superclean and had good results.
Russell


----------



## porschpow (May 15, 2009)

SUPERCLEAn? Where can I find it? I heard that KRylon is oil based, and based on thatits pain in the you know what


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

You can get it at any automotive store. I believe it is made by Castrol , how ever you spell it. I think it comes in a gallon. I use some type of bowl with a lid and leave it in a few days. Sometimes you may have to use a toothbrush for scrubbing .
Russell


----------



## porschpow (May 15, 2009)

Would it work better than sandpaper?


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

If you use Sandpaper , you take a chance of removing detail on the model.
use gloves though.
Russell


----------



## porschpow (May 15, 2009)

gloves for the checmical?


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

porschpow said:


> gloves for the checmical?


yes. it tends to make your skin peel.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

If you have a well stocked train shop see if they have some paint stripper called scalecoat 2. It's spendy but is re-usable. I've had great luck with it taking Testors and Tamiya off as well as a few others.
Chris


----------



## porschpow (May 15, 2009)

I just thought about this, would Goof-off work to get the job done?


----------



## Quintillus (Jul 2, 2002)

porschpow said:


> I just thought about this, would Goof-off work to get the job done?


Goof off is essentially paint thinner, which means it may melt the plastic.

Do a search (either this site or some other model site) for Castrol Superclean, Easy Off Oven Cleaner, and Simple Green cleaner. These are all cleaning products used to strip paint off model kits. 

Personally, I love SImple Green! Just dump the model in a container of the stuff an let it sit for days, weeks, months. I'm just not sure if it will work on the Krylon.


----------



## porschpow (May 15, 2009)

Hmm.. wow never knew simple green can do that. But I want to try that superclean by castrol as was initially recommended. then I will try simple green. Thank you very much


----------



## porschpow (May 15, 2009)

do you have to use a lid? i have a container with no lid to soak the body in


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Then use foil to cover the top. It's to keep you from seeing little white rabbits from inhaling fumes.

Steve


----------



## porschpow (May 15, 2009)

Gotcha...Well Thanks! 99 % of the paint came out. I am going to use the Krylon paint again, but only do light coats so I can avoid it coming out all flaky again


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

porschpow said:


> Gotcha...Well Thanks! 99 % of the paint came out. I am going to use the Krylon paint again, but only do light coats so I can avoid it coming out all flaky again


Just a question--you did wash the parts thoroughly and use a light coat of primer first, right?


----------



## aric (Jun 23, 2009)

porschpow said:


> Gotcha...Well Thanks! 99 % of the paint came out. I am going to use the Krylon paint again, but only do light coats so I can avoid it coming out all flaky again


If your going to use krylon spray paint, try the Krylon fusion. its made for plasic and works pretty well.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Krylon is tricky...dosen't matter if it's fusion or standard. Test the plastic first. It has a nasty tendency to react with some types of styrene.

I stopped using it, it takes more money to fix the problem it's causing than to buy Model spray paint. I found it doesn't matter if I used primer or not, some types of styrene react to the paint. These kits we build cost more and more money, but I (we) find ourselves trying to spend less on materials. It works fine on (some) stuff,..find out on a paice of scrap first.

Steve


----------



## porschpow (May 15, 2009)

No I didn't use primer, but i washed it, as i will with my edsel. BTW, the challeneger came out good in my standards, but not worthy of posting pics of it online


----------



## Captain America (Sep 9, 2002)

Duplicolor Gray and black primers have worked well with me so far. They've gone right on my plastic, with no melting or such. I got them at the local AID Auto Store.

Greg:wave:


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Just a note..Krylon is lacquer based you should always prime first and do a couple of light finish coats for best results...Jeff


----------



## porschpow (May 15, 2009)

so for lacquer based paints its a good idea to use a primer? Any color primer preferred?


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Yes, use a primer. Even the Tamiya primer will work good for lacquer based paint. 
Depending on the color you are going to use should determine the primer color, although you can use whatever primer you like. It will do something different to the color depending on if you use white, gray or red/brown black color. Lighter colors I tend to go with white primer. Whereas darker colors get gray or black. Also depends on what the color coat is. Depending on what type of hue you want, primer will change the shades a little.
Chris


----------



## porschpow (May 15, 2009)

Would you use the primer with Testors paint as well?


----------



## porschpow (May 15, 2009)

....and tamiya


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Regardless of what paint I am using I always use primer. This way you can see imperfections and fix them before you apply your color coats. Remember that body prep is the most important step to achieving a great finish.
Chris


----------



## alex1485 (Feb 13, 2009)

so any pics?


----------



## porschpow (May 15, 2009)

The more ya know. Hey, you guys were very helpful. I would love to post pics, but:

1) I dont know how
2) My models are subpar compared to the ones I see here


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Here's black:








This utilized Tamiya gray primer. I scuffed the body first, spray the primer, wet sand with 3200 polish cloth, spray another coat of primer and wet sand again. Then I started spraying my color coat. I would wet-sand each color coat with 4000 polish cloth. With exception to the final color coat. Then I applied two coats of clear before I worked my gold color in. Same steps were followed though, wet-sanding each coat. I then topped off the whole car with many coats of clear and wet-sanded each one and final polish on the last coat. It may take a lot longer but the results are worth it.

Similarly done Trans Am:









And a Ferrari:









Again, it all has to do with the prep work of the body. Each step is as important and only as good as your last step. Trust me, it takes time to figure out your groove on finishing a body. I finally started getting results I wanted only a few years ago.
Chris


----------



## porschpow (May 15, 2009)

Superduty, I can't see those pics.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Really? You must have something blocked. 
You can check out my models at MY FOTKI.

You can see how I've progressed from my early days to now. ALtough I build at a snail/glacier's pace.
Chris


----------



## alex1485 (Feb 13, 2009)

I can see them


----------



## porschpow (May 15, 2009)

Beautiful job!


----------

